# Sweet Briar Dam



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Has anyone fished this recently? Thinking of having a buddy's bachelor party there and looking for some input. Heard of nice pike and bass, what about perch or crappies? We'll need some meat to help with the beer drinking. I'm sure that Chris has been out there, anyone else?

Thanks.

-LT O


----------

